# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Tank pic



## imported_Rupey (Feb 3, 2003)

HI,just wanted to see if this would work!

[This message was edited by Rupey on Sat April 26 2003 at 08:30 PM.]


----------



## imported_Rupey (Feb 3, 2003)

HI,just wanted to see if this would work!

[This message was edited by Rupey on Sat April 26 2003 at 08:30 PM.]


----------



## imported_Rupey (Feb 3, 2003)

Guess it didn't! lol Anybody give me some tips on how to post a pic? I'm using "shutterfly" to host. Thanks


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

You have to sign in to view the pictures.

Use a different webspace provider

75 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## imported_Rupey (Feb 3, 2003)

OK Thats what I figured Thanks


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

You need to either refer people to your album (@ shutterfly, pbase, etc) or get traditional webspace where you just upload your files to a file server.

I belbie robert has also offered to host pictures (up to 6 at a time) if you just email them to him.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------

